# FlyDunkin' @ Wixon 4-12-03



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Went to the Huron at Wixom today. Met yet another great M-S Member, "jaytothekizzay" (Jason). We ended up fishing together and had a blast! MANY fish were caught, both Browns and Rainbows!!!! Here are two of Jason's Fish and the Best Pics of the many I caught. This was a GREAT day fishing...No kidding I must have caught 30+ Trout and Jason was right behind me catching away too! Thanks to the Lone Ranger for the tips and thanks to JNPCOOK...your brite green fly from the FLy swap killed 'em!

Here are two pics of jaytothekizzay and two of his fish!



















Here is me and one of my Rainbows.









The rest are some more of my fish...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)




----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Looks like Fun. 

Next time your out there and don't mind me tagging along, let me know. I would like to try for trout with the fly rod.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice fish and great pics. Surprised to se so many caught on a crowded (I assume) saturday. Anybody up for fishing, ...I mean catching, tomorrow morning? Im planning on it and would like to meet some members. What is this killer green fly? bugger variation? hopefully ill do half that good tomorrow. FISH ON!

Chris


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

hey don, nice fish. glad to see you went. told you the fish were there im headin out there again tomorow morning early, leaving at 2 pm. if your out that way, well be wearing one camo and one green jacket an neoprenes of course. 
tight lines and chrome bullets don!
mike,


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice catch.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I know I couldn't believe we found a hole that had fish that were that co-operative on a Sat...There were people everywhere and I just kept walking to get away from the crowd and I gues Jason had the same idea...Jason was still there when I left...Did ya catch a ton more fish and did my Fly Survive them all? 
You know what, I just realized that these where my 1st Trout I ever caught on a Flyrod...Wow I have caught Bass and gills on my fly rod but never any Trout...Cool


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hope to get some of those nice ones after the catch and keep opener.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Don, that fly was killer!!!!! Right after you left I caught three nice fish,on my first three drifts. I ended up staying until about 4:00,and caught about 10 more all together. Thanks a-lot for the fly. Im gonna tie a bunch of those bad boys. I used a very similar pattern on the Paint last year, and did real well. I need to find out exactly what the dubbing material was on the fly you gave me.(since I donated that one to a tree!!!!!).Anyways it was great to finally meet and fish with a member of this site.Thanks for sharing a good time with me today.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Steve, by the looks of it there will be plenty for the opener...They will just have lockjaw from all the flies they have seen!!!

Jason, glad the fly worked for you too, we need to thank jnpcook for that fly...THANKS JOHN...I will PM you the recipe for the fly Jason, and John, if ya have anymore tied up I'll buy a few!


----------



## Woodchuck1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

Looks like you had a great day! Great pics too. 

I am planning on hitting the river in the morning. By the looks of your catch, the crowds didn't seem to bother the trout. How bad was the crowd? 

Hopefully there will be room one more tomorrow.

Woodchuck1


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Get there early and find a good hole and stick there is my advice...not too many people early but PACKED by noon...Good luck!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Alright Don, knock it off! You're making me really miss that state!
Are you ready tackle that scum pond with a big old deer hair contraption? Big fun! 
Last time we fished together the skies were very quiet. Remember?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow I do remember Jackster, it was just after the 9-11 Attack and not a plane in the sky...still gives me chills to think about how quiet and peaceful that day was...Ahhh Memories! Let me know when ya come to michigan and visit...we'll do some fishing!


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Never fish for trout before with a fly rod, but, really want to fish that area, when i buy one in a few days. I will also need some flies, any suggestions???? I have no idea(expect to buy wet flies and streamers) what flies to buy for that stretch, any advice would be GREAT!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Some places like Cabela's Sell a fly assortment of Dries, Wets, Nymph's etc...That should be a good start. Also take a look at our sites Fly Library, most if not all of the flies come from Michigan Fly Fishermen thus it is a great place to see what catches fish in Michigan... Good Luck!


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanxa ton N_O!!! I ahve fished with flies, not on the huron, and not realy for trout. We do have a few flies lying around the house. I heard that streamers work well for that area of the river. I also have a fly-tieing kit, and have tied a few flies. I will probaily fihs it after i get my fly rod sometime this week.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My absolute goto old faithful dry fly on that river is the Betty McNault streamer which is in our fly library.


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Excellent catch fest.

When is the keeper opener again????


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Last Saturday in April.


----------

